# Food transition runny stool



## allexblake (Sep 14, 2010)

Have had our nine week old for five days now. We are in the process of transitioning his food to Wellness LBP. We have a small bag of the original food we got with him. (Think it's puppy chow) After five days I have got the mixture to half and half. Wondering if this is too fast a transition for him because today his stool is runny. 
He is also itched alot since I picked him up from the breeder. Don't know if this is from the original dog food.
We are almost out of the original food, so we will be left with the Wellness probably in a couple of days. 
We have read alot of posts dealing with stools and methods to solve soft stools. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You may be overfeeding, Wellness is richer, so portions are less. I would just stay with the transition and get a fecal done to be sure he isn't carrying parasites(a cause for runny poop)
If he still has runny poop with the right portions there is a canned food supplement called Perfect Form by the honest kitchen, you can add some to the kibble, or canned pumpkin works too, if you can't find it locally.
Perfect form has digestive enzymes/and slippery elm which helps the gut Pet Nutrition Supplement | Pet Digestive Track Support | Perfect Form | The Honest Kitchen
sometimes it is difficult to find a distributor, but good to have on hand just in case!


----------



## allexblake (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for the info. I will watch the wellness portions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have you had his stool checked? Very common for pups to have roundworms, and a few treatments are necessary to clear them.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

try a teaspoon of canned pumpkin. Did the exact same transition of foods with our pup just now and pumpkin seemed to help alot


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

JPF said:


> try a teaspoon of canned pumpkin. Did the exact same transition of foods with our pup just now and pumpkin seemed to help alot


A great tip for pumpkin: 

Get a cookie sheet and line with parchment paper. Dollop spoon-fulls of pumpkin much like you would when baking cookies. Put into the freezer and allow it to freeze into little balls. Then peel from paper and put into freezer bag. Pumpkin usually comes in large cans, and in my experience will go bad before utilizing it all. 
You can pull a little pumpkin ball out one at a time and feed like a treat.


----------



## allexblake (Sep 14, 2010)

His stool seems to be firming up on the second day of 50\50 mix. I started giving him four to five meals a day with a little less each meal. Seems to help him transition more.


----------



## momtoshadow (Jan 17, 2011)

We transitioned Shadow from Eukanueba to Wellness LBP. We also noticed that her stools were becoming very soft. We spoke to our vet and it turned out that we were giving her too much Wellness too soon. He said the whole transition period should take about 2 weeks. Once we stopped "rushing" the transition her stools were normal. She loves her Wellness, towards the end she would actually eat around the Eukanueba and leave it in her bowl LOL


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

JPF said:


> try a teaspoon of canned pumpkin. Did the exact same transition of foods with our pup just now and pumpkin seemed to help alot


a teaspoon is all it takes? and would that teaspoon go in every meal (e.g. 2 or 3 times a day) or should it be only given once?


----------

